# Logrite Arches for saddling logs on a Lucas



## Harv1ster (Mar 31, 2008)

A customer came to me with this question but none of us have tried what he's asking so I thought someone out there might have some insight.
I'm thinking the LogRite fetching arch would be the best bet...maybe with 6" bunks.

"I purchased the Lucas Mill last year. I find the best method of cutting is to lift the logs onto a pair of saddles made from railroad ties. I have worked out a method of lifting the logs using a tall car jack and a skidding hook. The method works very well. However, it is definitely a two person job. I am looking for a method where one man can lift the log to move the saddles underneath. It seems like this product, or the LogRite ATV Arch might work. And, I would get the added benefit of an easier method of moving the logs rather than skidding them with a winch or Jeep. My question is which of the two products can lift a 26" log the highest. The top of my "saddles" sit 9" off the ground. Also, I believe the specs indicate this product is 30"tall, and the LogRite is 54". Is this to the top of the tallest part? It would be good if I could drive my ATV into the mill, dragging the log behind, slide a saddle in place, move the arch to the other end of the log, lift and place the second saddle. Can either of these two products accomplish that without removing the mill from the frame?"


----------



## EPA (Apr 2, 2008)

I dont run a swing mill but both of these will pick up the log off the ground and if you can back one of these in and over shortened "bunks" then lower the log ?? EPA sorry about the small pics ???


----------



## Harv1ster (Apr 2, 2008)

Much appreciated. The pics are great. So you think 6" bunks would be key? Could he do a 26" log with this set up you think?


----------



## EPA (Apr 2, 2008)

Note that if the ATV size arch cant get the log a full 26" + 6" off the ground you can put down some ramps to drive the wheels up on for the needed hight over the Saddles // EPA


----------

